# Post Office Lost My DecalGirl Skins



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

The Post Office are such liars, they have my package as delivered in the system on Saturday 7th at 10:32am but it wasn't.  I was outside washing my car when the mail woman came by on Saturday and I walked to her truck and she personally handed my mail at 12:05pm not 10:32am!   I've been trying to get this resolve since Monday morning.  As far as the post office is concern it's delivered because it was SCANNED.   Anyway, DecalGirl told me to wait until Wednesday to see if I could resolve this with the post office, and of course I could not since according to them, it was delivered.   Anyway, I just got off the phone with DecalGirl and they are sending me a new order; it's coming by the post office.   It has a laptop skin in it also so the envelope is 12X15, so it's a large package, hopefully this time, I will really get it!  Here's the puzzling part, I ordered a Sony skin also that day like 2 hours later, both package was pick-up by the post office on Wednesday the 4th at the same time, the Sony package sat in Jersey until yesterday, when I checked today it was finally in Atlanta; maybe I'll get that one tomorrow!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry your package got lost, Lilly!  It seems the post office never wants to admit wrongdoing.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Well that is a problem I have not heard. Do you suppose the Post office is dealing Kindle skins on the side.  I hope this order comes through. (P.S. Lilly, thanks again for selling me your KK, I hope you are enjoying your K2 as much as I am the KK)


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Hope you get it resolved.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

intinst said:


> Well that is a problem I have not heard. Do you suppose the Post office is dealing Kindle skins on the side.  I hope this order comes through. (P.S. Lilly, thanks again for selling me your KK, I hope you are enjoying your K2 as much as I am the KK)


I am Intinst; I'm glad my Kindle found a happy home! The whispernet in K2 is kinda flacky; I don't remember a time I had problems with the Whispernet the 3 months I owned the KK. It actually would not connect yesterday in my building and I work at the CNN Center in Atlanta in downtown Atlanta and there's always coverage!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds to me like they delivered it to the wrong address!  

Let's see -- I have many gripes with the P.O.  In January, they destroyed a custom painting I had made, and then wouldn't pay the insurance claim on it (they cannot accept fault remember).  The latest was yesterday -- we watched the postman stop and put our mail in the box then drive away.  When I went to get it, he had a left a "Sorry we missed you!" card saying we had registered mail he wasn't able to deliver and we could pick it up at the post office the next day.  WTF  He didn't even TRY to deliver it -- we were right here watching!!!  Urgh....I shouldn't get started.  They make me so darn mad!!

Sorry about your decals -- hope they come soon!!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I recently had an incident with the Post Office that has changed my Shipping and Handling habits permanently.  It's a very long story, but the short version:  I had a $450 item on order.  I was tracking it closely, as you can imagine.  The day that the status on tracking said delivered, I went home early to get it, but it wasn't there.  And when I went to the Post Office to pick it up, they were very snotty and said that if it says it was delivered, it was.  They said that it must have been stolen (which has NEVER happened in all the years I've lived in this country suburban area where we all know each others names and the police station is down the street).  They refused to even LOOK for it till I threw a complete hissy fit and told them since it was insured how do I go about filing a claim?  So they looked, found it after 20 minutes.  No apologies, no acknowledgement, nothing. 

I am now a loyal customer of UPS.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Kindgirl, the post office also told me that it might have been stolen; I patiently explained to her, no it could not have been because I WAS outside on Saturday when the mail woman came by and she handed me the mail!   So maybe, I stolled it!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

You're much too nice, Lilly!   

After your explanation, I would have replied with "Since the carrier personally handed my mail to me on Saturday, my hunch is that the carrier kept it.  And unless you like the implications of a thieving mail carrier, I suggest you get off your duff and locate my package!"


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> You're much too nice, Lilly!
> 
> After your explanation, I would have replied with "Since the carrier personally handed my mail to me on Saturday, my hunch is that the carrier kept it. And unless you like the implications of a thieving mail carrier, I suggest you get off your duff and locate my package!"


Perfect!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

When I got home today, the 2nd package that has the Sony reader skin was sitting on the floor by my front door.  I'm excited because the post office really delivered it.  I had a few anxious moments because when I checked from work a little after 6:00pm, post office had it as delivered and I was really relieved when I got home around 7:15pm to see the envelope in front of my door!   Then, I opened it and DecalGirl had the skin backward;   The front is the back and vice versa; so I have a big skinit logo on the back on the skin.   I will post a picture of the skin tomorrow).  Of course I was back to being disappointed.  maybe I'm not meant to have DecalGirl skins!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

You have had bad luck with this!!!!!!    I declare that the "curse" on this skin will disappear, and everything will turn out all right!!!!!!    EMail decalgirl and tell them to pay for you returning the backwards skin to them, and you expect them to send you the right skin.... what a mess, I hope it turns out alright, frustrating as it is......


----------



## Christinac130 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lilly said:


> Here's the puzzling part, I ordered a Sony skin also that day like 2 hours later, both package was pick-up by the post office on Wednesday the 4th at the same time, the Sony package sat in Jersey until yesterday, when I checked today it was finally in Atlanta; maybe I'll get that one tomorrow!


In the future, if you want to place an order soon after another order you could e-mail Decal Girl. I placed an order for my Kindle skin and then realized I wanted a Wii skin a few hours later. I e-mailed customer service and they had me Paypal the price of the Wii skin and added it to my previous order. It saved me the extra shipping, too!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I recently had an incident with the Post Office that has changed my Shipping and Handling habits permanently. It's a very long story...
> I am now a loyal customer of UPS.


Yeah, well - all carriers screw up. Remember when the UPS drivers went on strike about 10 years ago? Shortly before that I had ordered a new Mac, which UPS allegedly delivered on the appointed day. Except, it was not delivered, and when I contacted them to find out why, all they could tell me was it had been signed for by "Ken" (no one in my house named Ken!) at my address, and it was now officially MY problem to deal with, because the guy who delivered it was now on strike, and they couldn't do anything about it. I was *beyond* incensed - especially when it turned out that "Ken" was a temp worker at the parking garage down the street, and he'd basically just shouted out to the UPS guy that he would take the package and hold it for me, and so the UPS guy actually gave it to him. The manager of the parking garage was really upset about it, yelled at "Ken," and ended up holding the package - I found out all this stuff two days later when I was canvassing the neighborhood looking for a Ken, and the lot manager was like "we were HOPING you would come by.... you weren't home when we knocked and we didn't want to leave this on the sidewalk..." They fired Ken, btw. His intent had been to steal the package.

I do still use UPS though. And USPS, and Fedex. They all suck.
-h.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This story just reinforces my belief that 99% of crooks are idiots (the 1% who aren't don't get caught). Ken signed for the package, intending to steal it and he signed it with...his name? So you could find him and track down your package? What a moron.

L


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Same thing happened to me last Monday. I was tracking my package and when I saw that it was left at my front door I went to get and it wasn't there. I called the post office and talk to the mailman. The mailman said he delivered my package to the front door but I never saw it. This is unbelievable... Now it seems they won't come to my door at all and just leave the slip in the mailbox for me to pickup my package at the post office. 

Oh the package I lost wasn't the Decal skin. It was custom made bag....


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> This story just reinforces my belief that 99% of crooks are idiots (the 1% who aren't don't get caught). Ken signed for the package, intending to steal it and he signed it with...his name? So you could find him and track down your package? What a moron.
> 
> L


Well, I didn't want to have to get into the whole thing, but yeah, the guy was going by "Ken" at this time, but his name was actually Quinciano something. He signed for the package as Ken, though... the whole situation was stupid. I mean, he left the package under a desk at the office of the garage while he went to lunch. It was addressed to me at my address. His boss came in, found it, asked WTF was up with that, Ken came up with some bogus story about how he wanted to hold it for me, but refused to make an immediate delivery attempt when his boss asked him to, which raised the boss' suspicions, so the boss tried to take it to deliver it to me (but I wasn't home) and Ken started yelling about how the boss was stealing from him... so it was pretty obvious what the intent was. Thank goodness the boss (a nice man named Enrique who preferred to go by Henry although I personally like the sound of Enrique better ) was a straight arrow, though.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Sucks, that's why I like FedEx and UPS.. *not *USPS. I deal with UPS, FedEx, and Canada Post on a daily basis and we *ALWAYS* try to avoid Canada Post. If FedEx and UPS were allowed to deliver to PO Boxes; we wouldn't even consider the post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, these are some stories!  It's soooo frustrating when something we've been waiting for doesn't get here, even more when the shipper doesn't make it right.

Which mailing service to use is a HUGE discussion point on the quilting boards, as we are always shipping rather valuable quilts to shows and customers.

An informal study of one 2000+ member group that I'm part of showed the loss/dissatisfaction rate for UPS, USPS and FedEx was about the same for each service.  Costs do vary quite a bit.  Use a combination of your own experience and cost to make your decisions.  Personally, I like UPS because their tracking is the best in the business, better than FedEx and wayyyy better than USPS.  I can't say I've ever had something not get there, not that I know of, anyway.

If you have problems with a post office, by all means write a letter to the Postmaster of that post office and make a complaint.  If you complain to the people who are the problem, they're obviously going to say everything is fine.  Put it in writing to the Postmaster, the boss, and let him or her deal with the problem.  If the boss doesn't know there is a problem, he or she can't fix it.

Betsy


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Guess what showed up today.  Yes my DecalGirl skins.  The envelope was opened and was propped against my front door.  I don't recall seeing it yesterday when I came back home since I usually pull into garage, I might have overlooked it.  Today around 7:00pm, I went to get something to eat and then before turning into my driveway, I just so happened to see the envelope in front of the door.  Its been lost for over 30 days, since March 7th, and DecalGirl has sent me a replacement.  Both the Kindle and the laptop skin were still in the envelope even though it was opened!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow. I wonder how it got there. I wish mine will show up too.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like a neighbor got it and accidentally opened it thinking it was for them.  Luckily you have decent and honest neighbors.  I'd also contact decalgirl and let them know what happened and see if you can return the extra skins they sent along with the defect.  I'm sure they'll appreciate the honesty and be even more willing to be helpful with the defect than they already will be from what I've heard about them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad it arrived eventually.  Does sound like someone opened it by accident, but why it took so long to be delivered--maybe it was one of those "roundtuit" things--he or she just got "roundtoit."

We get so many Amazon boxes (fewer since the Kindle) that the last one that arrived, I just opened without thinking.  I had ordered several things, but I thought I'd gotten everything and couldn't think of what it might be!  Several CDs were in the box, and I really didn't remember ordering them.  So I checked the label, and sure enough, it belonged up the street.  I ripped the Motown CD out of my husband's covetous hands and taped it back shut and had hubby deliver it when he went out.

Betsy


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you have problems with a post office, by all means write a letter to the Postmaster of that post office and make a complaint. If you complain to the people who are the problem, they're obviously going to say everything is fine. Put it in writing to the Postmaster, the boss, and let him or her deal with the problem. If the boss doesn't know there is a problem, he or she can't fix it.
> 
> Betsy


This reminds me of my husband's post office SNAFU. I can't find the news item about it right now, but there has been a long-standing known problem with one particular Philadelphia post office which happens to serve his place of business. Unfortunately, this has meant he can't get anything delivered to work - seriously, his business lost thousands of dollars worth of stuff through what could only be presumed to be theft at the post office, because packages were allegedly being delivered to his workplace according to post office investigations, but my husband's workplace has 24 hour video surveillance of the mail delivery area and these packages WERE NOT delivered. So, he gets stuff delivered at home instead. Not a huge deal. EXCEPT -- his car is registered to the business (it's a family business), and therefore the car registration is mailed to the business. In addition to the corruption at this particular post office, there is also a widespread problem in Philadelphia with people stealing the registration stickers because it is REALLY expensive to insure cars in Philly and so there is this black market for registration stickers. So last time his registration came due, he filled out everything, but never got his card/sticker in the mail. Contacted DMV, they claimed to have sent it, he requested replacement; contact DMV, lather, rinse, repeat. It took five times to get the sticker, because people at the post office take them out of the envelopes and sell them, and during the interval, one day I was driving the car, and I got pulled over for speeding (my bad, but I was in a hurry because my nurse told me that one of my hospitalized patients was having problems) and then busted for not having proof of registration!! UGH!!

I am SOOOOOO glad his place of business just completed a move across town, where they will be served by a new post office. Of course, he is upset that they will no longer have their super-awesome-hella-cool UPS guy, who did all kinds of special favors for them. Oh well. Win some, lose some.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband's cousin was a postmaster in a small town in Minnesota and had the postal inspectors come when he got multiple reports of things not arriving to his customers.  Bob took us on a tour of his post office, and we saw the little windows where the inspectors can watch the sorting take place without being seen.  They caught some employees stealing envelopes with checks in them.  Don't know why that isn't happening in Philly, but big cities are different than small towns.

Betsy


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Usually the PO is pretty good -- UNLESS there is a problem.  The few times I have encountered a problem it is agony to try to get them to figure out what happened.  For instance, there was a mailman who got our address mixed up with the address of a really nice older couple that lived about three or four blocks away from us.  It was a simple mistake and would have taken very little to get it cleared up.  Six weeks later involved 2 100-lb packages from the other couple's granddaughter who was returning home from Afghanistan.  At that point we both through complete hissy fits and voila -- problem solved.  Sometime I wonder exactly what PO stands for. . .  

And the PO is complaining that they can't afford to maintain the same level of excellence and commitment because they are running out of money.  That is something that makes me think, hmmm.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Usually the PO is pretty good -- UNLESS there is a problem. The few times I have encountered a problem it is agony to try to get them to figure out what happened.


Sometimes, though, someone at the PO is able to work things out -- I hadn't gotten my new driver's license (and, it turned out, my vehicle insurance renewal), and when I called the DMV, they said it had been returned. When I went down to the post office, the person I spoke to checked their computer, and said that there was an MLNA (Moved, Left No Address) order on me. So I had him clear it, and I got the resent license a few days later. I had to pay my insurance renewal online and ask the insurance company to send me a new insurance card, though.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh - the other times there are problems are when people move and have the same last name...
The people who lived in our house prior to our purchasing it had the same last name, and when they moved out they did a "family move" mail forwarding. Fine, except, then we didn't get our mail either. The post office was NOT kind about fixing that for me. Ultimately they had to turn off their mail forwarding, and we had to personally forward anything we got that wasn't for us. I don't know how the post office could really have handled it otherwise, but they didn't have to be so crabby about it when I approached them to explain the problem. Similarly one of my brothers-in-law lived with us for a year, and he forwarded his mail when he moved out as a "single person" move - but for some reason, the PO decided that meant my husband's and son's mail too (and no, they do not have the same name, or even the same initials, just the same surname). Mail forwarding is a big PITA IMO.


----------

